# My Flickr



## Randi (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm a newbie to buns. Two of my favorite things are animals and photography. I thought I'd share my Flickr. I'm not a "photographer" per se and just do it for enjoyment, so don't expect to find anything spectacular. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/randi_rains/


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 25, 2010)

WOW those were [email protected]@!!..i really liked the one with the hands holding Franklins leg...that was really kewl.and the one with Franklin to the side and its all textured looking...and all the butterflies ...niiice...thanks for sharing them !!


----------



## Randi (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks so much! I am glad you enjoyed them. I enjoyed taking them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello and welcome to RO.


----------

